# Club still active?



## AquaCamp (May 31, 2010)

Website shows last meeting was in January. Auto responder confirmed same thing.



> Date: Sunday, January 31, 2010
> 
> Time: 1:00 PM
> 
> ...


I was hoping to go to the next meeting, but it doesn't look very promising...

Anyone know of active aquarium plant clubs in North Texas?


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

I heard it dies down during the summer because of people going on vacations etc etc, then it picks up again in aug.


----------



## MacFan (Jul 30, 2006)

We're still around, but as fishyjoe24 said, meetings aren't always every month. Typically they are organized and advertised in the forum, I don't know who handles the auto-responder. There isn't really a lot of formality to it. If you'd like to have a meeting and none is pending, then pick a location (ideally your place, we like to see each others tanks), and advertise it here. People will come. Provide two weeks notice. Weekend afternoons are best. 

Michael


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

I think everyone has just been really really busy lately. I know I have. I've hardly even been on the forum. Nikolay is the president of the club. Maybe give him a pm or a call. Maybe he's just needing a little help....


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

Tex Gal said:


> I think everyone has just been really really busy lately. I know I have. I've hardly even been on the forum. Nikolay is the president of the club. Maybe give him a pm or a call. Maybe he's just needing a little help....


Thanks, speaking of nikolay is pedro(spelling?) his brother or is pedro just a friend?


----------



## Vivarium Concepts (Sep 6, 2006)

*I don't think Pedro is related to Nikolay.
*


----------



## kimcadmus (Nov 23, 2008)

Nikoand Pedro are just friends and run http://www.invertzfactory.com/ together


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

kimcadmus said:


> Nikoand Pedro are just friends and run http://www.invertzfactory.com/ together


HI Kim, Thanks. that is the answer I wanted, 2-3 years ago some one told me about invertzfactory and said niko and pedro where brothers.


----------

